# Moving to Milan



## roceli (Oct 25, 2012)

Currently my husband and I live in New York City, I work in fashion and was offered a job in Milan. My husband is originally from Italy (about an hour away from Venice) and we both speak the language fluently as do our kids. But I'm completely lost as to what the schools are like, and what are the things I need to consider as a family relocating abroad. Any advice?


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

Yale a look at Expatriates - All you need to live, work and study abroad! Expatriate information, expats community and expat jobs.. There is a lot of useful information on this site.


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

Should say take a look at justlanded.com


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

roceli said:


> Currently my husband and I live in New York City, I work in fashion and was offered a job in Milan. My husband is originally from Italy (about an hour away from Venice) and we both speak the language fluently as do our kids. But I'm completely lost as to what the schools are like, and what are the things I need to consider as a family relocating abroad. Any advice?


So he's a citizen? Is his passport up to date? Is he currently registered with the consulate AIRE?

If you aren't leaving for a while and you've been married 3+ years consider filing for your citizenship. Or at least collect the paperwork before you leave.

Will he be working to? Does he have something lined up?

Weed out your stuff to the bare bones basics. You want to avoid shipping things.


----------



## roceli (Oct 25, 2012)

NickZ said:


> So he's a citizen? Is his passport up to date? Is he currently registered with the consulate AIRE?
> 
> If you aren't leaving for a while and you've been married 3+ years consider filing for your citizenship. Or at least collect the paperwork before you leave.
> 
> ...


Yes, he is a citizen his passport is up to date and he is registered with the consulate AIRE, and he does have a job lined up there. Thanks for the advice, I think I will be considering citizenship.


----------

